

Are humans still evolving by natural selection? - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12535647

======
phlux
I don't recall where I heard it, but there was an interesting statement that
was made, I think in some movie, about all of us (currently living humans)
being the off-spring of the victors of violence/battles past.

That only those who are living and the spawn of Humanities particularly
violent nature and history.

One of the thoughts I had on this concept was that we still see humans seeking
to dominate each other, and while there is certainly the overt, obvious
manifestation of this through continued violence and war in the world -- there
is also a more subtle version. Politics. The systems of laws, rules, and
conditioning that our systems of control and governance impose on all of us.

That while we have this docile, domesticated peaceful persona - we are really
in a struggle against ourselves (as a species) with respect to who has
control.

Now we have other forms of exerting our wills on one another, financial
violence, if you will. To control through availability of, and access to,
required resources.

If financial liquidity that one has access to is akin to the ability to move,
then we can "physically" force mass groups to behave in certain ways through
controlling their ability to move (make/spend money).

I believe that our physical bodies are highly evolved, in that they are
perfect biological machines for what they are designed to do, and we are
evolving a great deal now on the mental plane -- the spiritual plane is
currently on hold....

